# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Βοηθεια στην αναγωριση ρατσας.

## botman

Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε σας παρακαλω  τι ειδους καναρινι νομιζετε οτι ειναι?

----------


## botman



----------


## xasimo

Δεν ξερω τι ειναι παντως ειναι πολυ εντυπωσιακο!!

----------


## Ariadni

Ειναι πανεμορφο..! Απιστευτο χρωμα!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι καναρίνι αλλά καρποντάκος.

----------


## kostasm3

Μαυρο-κοκκινο εντονο..
Ετσι λεγεται η ρατσα..
Αλλα οι γραμμες του ειναι χαλια..
Σαν βαψιμο ομως εχει βαφτει καλα..

----------


## botman

Το αγόρασα για μαυροκοκκινο έντονο όντως απλά ήθελα να μου πείτε και εσείς μια γνώμη.Όσο για τις γραμμές δυστυχώς δεν είναι σε επίπεδο να αντιλαμβάνομαι τέτοιες διαφορές.Αν το ζςυγαρωσω με αντίστοιχο έντονο τι απογόνους θα πάρω?

----------


## kostasm3

οχι με εντονο φιλε μου..
πρεπει να βρεις μαυρο-κοκκινο χιονε..
κ θα παρεις τα ιδια πουλια...

----------


## botman

Θα ηθελα επισης μια γνωμη και για αυτο το οποιο το πηρα για μαυροκοκκινο αλλα μαλλον για αχατης μου μοιαζει εμενα.

----------


## kostasm3

αχατης γνησιο δεν ειναι σιγουρα..
δεν αποκλειω ομως να ειναι μαυροκοκκινο 
το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν εχει βαφτει καθολου!!!!

----------


## mitsman

ÎÏÏÏÎ± Î´ÎµÎ¯Î¾Îµ Î¼Î±Ï ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ¿ Î±Î»Î»Î¿ ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¬ÎºÎ¹... ÏÎ¿ Î­Î½ÏÎ¿Î½Î¿!
ÎµÎºÎµÎ¹Î½Î· ÏÎ·Î½ ÏÏÏÎ¿Î³ÏÎ±ÏÎ¹Î± ÏÎ¿Ï ÎµÎ¹Î½Î±Î¹ Î¼Î±Î¶Î¹
 :Happy0064:

----------


## botman

> ÎÏÏÏÎ± Î´ÎµÎ¯Î¾Îµ Î¼Î±Ï ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ¿ Î±Î»Î»Î¿ ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¬ÎºÎ¹... ÏÎ¿ Î­Î½ÏÎ¿Î½Î¿!
> ÎµÎºÎµÎ¹Î½Î· ÏÎ·Î½ ÏÏÏÎ¿Î³ÏÎ±ÏÎ¹Î± ÏÎ¿Ï ÎµÎ¹Î½Î±Î¹ Î¼Î±Î¶Î¹


ÎÎ¹Î±ÏÎ±Î¾ÏÎµ...Î Î±ÏÎ±ÏÎ·ÏÎ·ÏÎ¹ÎºÎ¿ÏÎ±ÏÎ  ¿Ï!!!

----------


## kostasm3

Î¤Î¿ Î­Î½Î± ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¬ÎºÎ¹ ÎµÎ¯Î½Î±Î¹ ÏÎ¯Î³Î¿ÏÏÎ± Î¼Î±ÏÏÎ¿ÎºÎ¿ÎºÎºÎ¹Î½Î¿ Î­Î½ÏÎ¿Î½Î¿.. 
Î¤Î¿ Î¬Î»Î»Î¿ Î´ÎµÎ½ Î¼ÏÎ¿ÏÏ Î½Î± ÎºÎ±ÏÎ±Î»Î¬Î²Ï ÏÎ¹ ÎµÎ¯Î½Î±Î¹.. 
ÎÎ¬ÏÎ¹ ÏÎµ Î¼ÏÎ¬ÏÏÎ±ÏÎ´Î¿ Î±ÏÎ±ÏÎ· Î¼Î¿Ï ÎºÎ¬Î½ÎµÎ¹ Î±Î»Î»Î¬ Î´ÎµÎ½ ÎµÎ¯Î¼Î±Î¹ Îº ÏÎ¯Î³Î¿ÏÏÎ¿Ï.. 
ÎÎ»Î»Î¬ ÎºÎ¿Î¯ÏÎ± ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¬ÎºÎ¹ ÏÎ¿Ï ÎµÎ¯Î½Î±Î¹ ÏÎ¿ÏÏÎºÏÎ¼Î­Î½Î¿,ÎµÎ¹Î½Î±Î¹ ÎµÎ½ÏÎ¬Î¾ÎµÎ¹?

----------


## botman

> Î¤Î¿ Î­Î½Î± ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¬ÎºÎ¹ ÎµÎ¯Î½Î±Î¹ ÏÎ¯Î³Î¿ÏÏÎ± Î¼Î±ÏÏÎ¿ÎºÎ¿ÎºÎºÎ¹Î½Î¿ Î­Î½ÏÎ¿Î½Î¿.. 
> Î¤Î¿ Î¬Î»Î»Î¿ Î´ÎµÎ½ Î¼ÏÎ¿ÏÏ Î½Î± ÎºÎ±ÏÎ±Î»Î¬Î²Ï ÏÎ¹ ÎµÎ¯Î½Î±Î¹.. 
> ÎÎ¬ÏÎ¹ ÏÎµ Î¼ÏÎ¬ÏÏÎ±ÏÎ´Î¿ Î±ÏÎ±ÏÎ· Î¼Î¿Ï ÎºÎ¬Î½ÎµÎ¹ Î±Î»Î»Î¬ Î´ÎµÎ½ ÎµÎ¯Î¼Î±Î¹ Îº ÏÎ¯Î³Î¿ÏÏÎ¿Ï.. 
> ÎÎ»Î»Î¬ ÎºÎ¿Î¯ÏÎ± ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¬ÎºÎ¹ ÏÎ¿Ï ÎµÎ¯Î½Î±Î¹ ÏÎ¿ÏÏÎºÏÎ¼Î­Î½Î¿,ÎµÎ¹Î½Î±Î¹ ÎµÎ½ÏÎ¬Î¾ÎµÎ¹?


ÎÎ¯Î½Î±Î¹ Î¼Î¹Î± ÏÎ±ÏÎ¬.ÎÏÎ±Î½ ÏÎ¿ ÎºÎ»Î¹Îº ÏÎ·Ï ÏÏÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÎ¿ Î­ÏÎ¹Î±ÏÎµ Î­ÏÏÎ¹ ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î½ÏÏÎ¯ÏÎµÏÎ± ÎµÎ¯ÏÎµ ÎºÎ¬Î½ÎµÎ¹ Î¼ÏÎ¬Î½Î¹Î¿.Î£Îµ ÎµÏÏÎ±ÏÎ¹ÏÏÏ Î³Î¹Î± ÏÎ·Î½ Î²Î¿Î®Î¸ÎµÎ¹Î±.OÏÎ¿ Î³Î¹Î± ÏÎ¿ ÏÏÎ³ÎºÎµÎºÏÎ¹Î¼ÎµÎ½Î¿ ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¹ ÎµÏÎµÎ¹Î´Î· ÎºÎ±ÏÎ±ÏÎµÏÎ± ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î·ÏÎ¸Î± ÏÎµ ÎµÏÎ±ÏÎ· Î¼Îµ ÏÎ¿Î½ Î±Î½Î¸ÏÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÎ¿ Î´Î±ÏÏÏÎ»Î¹Î´ÏÏÎµ Î¼Î¿Ï ÎµÎ¹ÏÎµ Î¿ÏÎ¹ ÎµÎ¹Î½Î±Î¹ ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î±ÏÏÎ¿ Î¼Î±ÏÏÎ¿ÎºÎºÎ¿ÎºÎ¹Î½Î¿ ÏÎ¿Ï Î´ÎµÎ½ ÎµÏÎµÎ¹ ÏÎ±ÎµÎ¹ ÎºÎ±Î¸Î¿Î»Î¿Ï ÏÏÏÏÏÎ¹ÎºÎ· ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î¿ÏÎ¹ ÏÎ¿ÏÎµ Î´ÎµÎ½ ÎµÎ¹ÏÎµ Î±ÏÎ±ÏÎµÏ.

----------


## xasimo

ÎÎ·Î»Î±Î´Î· Î±Î½ "ÏÎ±ÎµÎ¹" ÏÏÏÏÏÎ¹ÎºÎ· Î¸Î± Î³Î¹Î½ÎµÎ¹ Î¿ÏÏÏ ÏÎ¿ Î±Î»Î»Î¿ Î¼Î±ÏÏÎ¿ÎºÎ¿ÎºÎºÎ¹Î½Î¿ ÏÎ¿Ï ÎµÏÎµÎ¹Ï...? 
ÎÏÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿ Î²Î±ÏÎ¹Î¼Î¿ Î¼ÏÎ¿ÏÎµÎ¹ Î½Î± Î³Î¹Î½ÎµÎ¹ ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î¼Îµ ÏÏÏÎ¹ÎºÎµÏ ÏÏÏÏÏÎ¹ÎºÎµÏ? ÎÎ½Î½Î¿Ï Î¼Îµ ÏÏÎ¿ÏÎµÏ Î¿ÏÎ¹ Î¼Îµ ÏÎ·Î¼Î¹ÎºÎ±...?
ÎÎ¿Ï ÏÎ±Î¹Î½ÎµÏÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ±ÏÎ± ÏÎ¿Î»Ï ÎµÎ½ÏÎ¿Î½Î· Î· Î´Î¹Î±ÏÎ¿ÏÎ± ÏÏÏÎ¼Î±ÏÎ¿Ï Î±Î½ Î¼Î¹Î»Î±Î¼Îµ Î³Î¹Î± Î¹Î´Î¹Î± ÎºÎ±Î½Î±ÏÎ¹Î½Î¹Î± Î³Î¹Î± Î±ÏÏÎ¿ Î¼Î¿Ï ÎºÎ±Î½ÎµÎ¹ ÎµÎ½ÏÏÏÏÏÎ·.
ÎÎµÎ½ ÏÏÏÎ±Ï Î³Î¹Î± Î½Î± Î±Î¼ÏÎ¹ÏÎ²Î·ÏÎ·ÏÏ ÎºÎ±ÏÎ¹ Î±ÏÎ»Î± Î´ÎµÎ½ Î³Î½ÏÏÎ¹Î¶Ï ÏÎ¿ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿Î»Ï Î¼ÏÎ¿ÏÎµÎ¹ Î½Î± Î²Î±ÏÏÎµÎ¹ ÎµÎ½Î± ÎºÎ±Î½Î±ÏÎ¹Î½Î¹...

----------


## botman

> ÎÎ·Î»Î±Î´Î· Î±Î½ "ÏÎ±ÎµÎ¹" ÏÏÏÏÏÎ¹ÎºÎ· Î¸Î± Î³Î¹Î½ÎµÎ¹ Î¿ÏÏÏ ÏÎ¿ Î±Î»Î»Î¿ Î¼Î±ÏÏÎ¿ÎºÎ¿ÎºÎºÎ¹Î½Î¿ ÏÎ¿Ï ÎµÏÎµÎ¹Ï...? 
> ÎÏÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿ Î²Î±ÏÎ¹Î¼Î¿ Î¼ÏÎ¿ÏÎµÎ¹ Î½Î± Î³Î¹Î½ÎµÎ¹ ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î¼Îµ ÏÏÏÎ¹ÎºÎµÏ ÏÏÏÏÏÎ¹ÎºÎµÏ? ÎÎ½Î½Î¿Ï Î¼Îµ ÏÏÎ¿ÏÎµÏ Î¿ÏÎ¹ Î¼Îµ ÏÎ·Î¼Î¹ÎºÎ±...?
> ÎÎ¿Ï ÏÎ±Î¹Î½ÎµÏÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ±ÏÎ± ÏÎ¿Î»Ï ÎµÎ½ÏÎ¿Î½Î· Î· Î´Î¹Î±ÏÎ¿ÏÎ± ÏÏÏÎ¼Î±ÏÎ¿Ï Î±Î½ Î¼Î¹Î»Î±Î¼Îµ Î³Î¹Î± Î¹Î´Î¹Î± ÎºÎ±Î½Î±ÏÎ¹Î½Î¹Î± Î³Î¹Î± Î±ÏÏÎ¿ Î¼Î¿Ï ÎºÎ±Î½ÎµÎ¹ ÎµÎ½ÏÏÏÏÏÎ·.
> ÎÎµÎ½ ÏÏÏÎ±Ï Î³Î¹Î± Î½Î± Î±Î¼ÏÎ¹ÏÎ²Î·ÏÎ·ÏÏ ÎºÎ±ÏÎ¹ Î±ÏÎ»Î± Î´ÎµÎ½ Î³Î½ÏÏÎ¹Î¶Ï ÏÎ¿ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿Î»Ï Î¼ÏÎ¿ÏÎµÎ¹ Î½Î± Î²Î±ÏÏÎµÎ¹ ÎµÎ½Î± ÎºÎ±Î½Î±ÏÎ¹Î½Î¹...


Î£Î±ÏÏÏ ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î´ÎµÎ½ Î¼ÏÎ¿ÏÎµÎ¹Ï Î½Î± ÏÎµÏÏÏÎµÎ¹Ï ÏÎ± Î±ÏÎ¿ÏÎµÎ»ÎµÏÎ¼Î±ÏÎ± ÏÎ¿Ï Î¸Î± ÎµÏÎµÎ¹Ï Î¼Îµ ÏÎ·Î¼Î¹ÎºÎµÏ Î¼ÎµÎ¸Î¿Î´Î¿ÏÏ Î²Î±ÏÎ¹Î¼Î±ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÎµ Î±Î½ÏÎ¹Î¸ÎµÏÎ· Î¼Îµ ÏÏÏÎ¹ÎºÎ¿ÏÏ ÏÏÎ¿ÏÎ¿ÏÏ.ÎÏÎ¿ÏÎµÎ¹Ï Î¿Î¼ÏÏ Î½Î± ÎµÏÎµÎ¹Ï ÎµÎ½Î±Î½ Î¿Î¼Î¿ÏÏÎ¿ ÏÏÏÎ¼Î±ÏÎ¹ÏÎ¼Î¿ ÏÎ¿Ï Î¸Î± ÏÎµ Î¹ÎºÎ±Î½Î¿ÏÎ¿Î¹ÎµÎ¹ ÏÎµ ÏÎµÏÎ¹ÏÏÏÏÎ· ÏÎ¿Ï Î´ÎµÎ½ ÎµÏÎµÎ¹Ï ÎµÎºÎ¸ÎµÏÎ¹Î±ÎºÎµÏ Î±ÏÎ±Î¹ÏÎ·ÏÎµÎ¹Ï.
Î¤ÏÏÎ± ÏÎµ Î¿ÏÎ¹ Î±ÏÎ¿ÏÎ± ÏÎ¿ ÏÏÎ³ÎºÎµÎºÏÎ¹Î¼ÎµÎ½Î¿ ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¹ Î±Î½ Î¿Î½ÏÏÏ ÎµÎ¹Î½Î±Î¹ Î¼Î±ÏÏÎ¿ÎºÎ¿ÎºÎºÎ¹Î½Î¿ ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î±ÏÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿ÏÎµ Î¼Îµ ÏÎ·Î½ ÏÎ¿ÏÎ·Î³Î·ÏÎ· ÏÏÏÏÏÎ¹ÎºÎ·Ï ÎºÎ±ÏÎ± ÏÎ·Î½ ÎµÏÎ¿Î¼ÎµÎ½Î· ÏÏÎµÏÎ¿ÏÎµÎ¹Î± ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÎµÏÎ¿ÏÎ¿Î½ Î¿ Î³ÎµÎ½Î½ÎµÏÎ¹ÎºÎ¿Ï ÏÎ¿Ï ÎºÏÎ´Î¹ÎºÎ±Ï (DNA) ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÎ¿ ÎµÏÎ¹ÏÏÎµÏÎµÎ¹ ÏÎ¿ÏÎµ ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î±ÏÏÎ¿ Î¸Î± ÏÎµÏÎµÎ¹ ÎµÎ½Î±Î½ ÏÏÏÎ¼Î±ÏÎ¹ÏÎ¼Î¿ ÏÎ±Î½ ÏÎ¿ Î²Î±Î¼Î¼ÎµÎ½Î¿ Î¼Î±ÏÏÎ¿ÎºÎ¿ÎºÎºÎ¹Î½Î¿ ÏÎ¿Ï Î²Î»ÎµÏÎµÎ¹Ï.

----------


## kostasm3

ÎµÎ¹Î½Î±Î¹ Î±ÏÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÎ¿Ï ÎµÎ»ÎµÎ³Î± ÏÏÎ¿ ÏÏÎ¿Î·Î³Î¿ÏÎ¼ÎµÎ½Î¿ ÏÎ¿ÏÏ
Î¿ÏÎ¹ Î¹ÏÏÏ Îº Î½Î± ÎµÎ¹Î½Î±Î¹ Î¼Î±ÏÏÎ¿ÎºÎ¿ÎºÎºÎ¹Î½Î¿ Î±Î²Î±ÏÏÎ¿..
ÏÎ¿ Î¿ÏÎ¹ Î´ÎµÎ½ ÎµÎ¹Î½Î±Î¹ ÏÎ¿ÏÎ¿ ÎµÎ½ÏÎ¿Î½Î¿ Î¿ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿ Î±Î»Î»Î¿ Î¼Îµ ÏÎ·Î³Î±Î¹Î½ÎµÎ¹ Î¿ÏÎ¹ Î¼Î±Î»Î»Î¿Î½ ÎµÎ¹Î½Î±Î¹ ÏÎ¹Î¿Î½Îµ..

Î±ÏÏÎ¿ ÎµÎ¹Î½Î±Î¹ ÏÎ¹Î¿Î½Îµ

----------

